# I'm back



## pops6927 (Oct 20, 2019)

... from our cruise!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 20, 2019)

This post is totally relevant, as I told my cardiologist that, on the cruise, I was having a big steak and a 7 & 7!  And he said, "Well deserved!"  And no teeth!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 20, 2019)

And yes, I ate the entire steak!


----------



## tropics (Oct 20, 2019)

I raise my beer and say welcome back
Richie heres to ya


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome back Popster!  

John


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Oct 20, 2019)

I am not familiar with you, but welcome back. Cheers to you, sir.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome back Pops.   Hope you had a great time.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 20, 2019)

You look really relaxed in those pics Pops. That cruise must have agreed with you. Welcome home.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2019)

You never looked more alive! Glad you had a good time...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks like the well deserved vacation agreed with you for sure. Welcome back Pops.


----------



## brand 11 (Oct 20, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> ... from our cruise!
> 
> View attachment 408941
> View attachment 408941
> View attachment 408942


You're reputation precedes you! Welcome back!


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 20, 2019)

Happy to see you enjoyed the cruise.
As the cardiologist told my father, "once in awhile is fine"
Cheers to you.


----------



## udaman (Oct 20, 2019)

welcome back.
cheers


----------



## siege (Oct 20, 2019)

Glad you're back. Nice to see you were not converted to being a vegetarian while you were gone !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 21, 2019)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## xray (Oct 21, 2019)

Welcome back! Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 21, 2019)

Lookin good !


----------

